# PETA Dove Hunt



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

This was sent to me from my college roommate.....nice shoot!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats awesome...LOL


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> This was sent to me from my college roommate.....nice shoot!


Nice, who the guy center left?


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

They are right PETA does SUX


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure Steve, I asked him for additional information.



bwguardian said:


> Nice, who the guy center left?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> Not sure Steve, I asked him for additional information.


Just looked like Hickman...thought it was him.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!! That's a lot of holes right there...


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have new wall paper for my computer. Thanks Tim


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I love it..


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

that is too good......someone should send it to peta.......


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

i like it....lets slay some gars


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Peta ain't the only one who sucks. 

Obama apparently doesn't believe in individual gun ownership. That, to me, sucks way worse.

How many gun owners and hunters are currently planning on voting for him? Do they know that this is his stance? Scary.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

By the way...... Its not a belief, its his voting record when he was a state legislator. Voted 3 times I believe to eliminate the possibility of an individual to own or posses any firearm.



SpeckledTrout said:


> Peta ain't the only one who sucks.
> 
> Obama apparently doesn't believe in individual gun ownership. That, to me, sucks way worse.
> 
> How many gun owners and hunters are currently planning on voting for him? Do they know that this is his stance? Scary.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

too bad the GW didnt' see those doves in a pile.. Peta would have been laughing there arse off!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

BigTOM said:


> I have new wall paper for my computer. Thanks Tim


Ditto.....2sweet


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

SWEET got to love it


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I don't think the GW in Argentina cares..

BTW.. Joe Biden wants your guns too..



MattyMaster said:


> too bad the GW didnt' see those doves in a pile.. Peta would have been laughing there arse off!


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

HOLY ****!!!! That's freakin' unbelievable!!! No Way, I can't believe it!!! Stop the Presses!!! Call the newspaper. 
You went to college?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Whitecrow said:


> HOLY ****!!!! That's freakin' unbelievable!!! No Way, I can't believe it!!! Stop the Presses!!! Call the newspaper.
> You went to college?


Hey, I know Tim personally...don't be so hard on him. He went to SFA and studied Cougars...not sure what his degree said, but he studied Cougars.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sure seems like a lot of hulls for 4 limits of birds. :rotfl:


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*lol*

Rumor has it there were dragonflies out there too!



TXPalerider said:


> Sure seems like a lot of hulls for 4 limits of birds. :rotfl:


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

Who hunts doves in sandals? Freakin' hippy.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Slayer-o-Ling said:


> Who hunts doves in sandals? Freakin' hippy.


Im thinking the term douche bag comes to mind


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Im thinking the term douche bag comes to mind


Let me get this straight...You want to call a bunch of guys holding beers, sitting next to a giant pile of dead doves with a bunch of empty hulls that read out "peta sux" in the dirt a douche bags? If that is being a douch bag well buddy I am a major douche cause that looks like a bunch of fun, sandals be damned.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

marshmadness said:


> Let me get this straight...You want to call a bunch of guys holding beers, sitting next to a giant pile of dead doves with a bunch of empty hulls that read out "peta sux" in the dirt a douche bags? If that is being a douch bag well buddy I am a major douche cause that looks like a bunch of fun, sandals be damned.


Hold on Cowboy......don't get your knickers to tight. I'm pretty sure there is an inside joke in here somewhere.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

TXPalerider said:


> Hold on Cowboy......don't get your knickers to tight. I'm pretty sure there is an inside joke in here somewhere.


Yeah I know just bustin a little chops still a cool pic though


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Did they clean the kildees and field larks in the pile too? :rotfl: 


Nice shoot!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

LMAO,, you see those too?

J/K! awesome shoot!​


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

Is that a quail above the "e" in the pic?


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't care if they shot a case of shells per man, that is an cool picture.


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

How about this guys limit?


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Just to set the record straight, this pic has been going around the internet for over two years and it is from a hunt in Cordoba, AR with three of my best buds. I know for a fact because I am in it. I sent it out to a couple of friends and within 1 1/2 days it was around the world on the web and on the big screen at the CCA SA banquet to help sell an Argentina hunt on the live auction. That day we were celebrating all 4 of us making the 1000 bird a day club(my 3rd time). To BWBreaux- none of us are douche bags or hippies, just good ole boys having fun. Sorry some of Ya'll have to judge and be that way. To all the positive comments, thanks. Pm me and let's go have some fun. To the rest of the haters, keep it to yourself, if it's not for you, let it slide. I see a lot of people giving **** on this board for no reason. This was my 3rd trip to Cordoba and will be there again next year. I might do it with pigeons next time..LOL

I thought this was a hunting board for people to enjoy and post pics of ANYTHING they kill because it is what we do. If you don't like it, don't hang out in here or keep it to yourself. Like I said, this pic started with a couple of close friends and it got out of control on the internet. I am not ashamed in the least bit, and now you know the facts. Sorry for the rant, just tired of the haters on the keyboard.

BigTom- if you want the original file for your desktop, pm me. I think it is cool.

PS- If it flies it dies and PETA still SUX. I'm gonna go fix a drink.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Tim, there you go gettin' people all worked up and all, cool pic bud. rs


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey dude, I'm havin a drink with ya.........


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Before I become a keyboard hater.....what kind of beer was it??? awesome pic


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Tslick said:


> Just to set the record straight, this pic has been going around the internet for over two years and it is from a hunt in Cordoba, AR with three of my best buds. I know for a fact because I am in it. I sent it out to a couple of friends and within 1 1/2 days it was around the world on the web and on the big screen at the CCA SA banquet to help sell an Argentina hunt on the live auction. That day we were celebrating all 4 of us making the 1000 bird a day club(my 3rd time). To BWBreaux- none of us are douche bags or hippies, just good ole boys having fun. Sorry some of Ya'll have to judge and be that way. To all the positive comments, thanks. Pm me and let's go have some fun. To the rest of the haters, keep it to yourself, if it's not for you, let it slide. I see a lot of people giving **** on this board for no reason. This was my 3rd trip to Cordoba and will be there again next year. I might do it with pigeons next time..LOL
> 
> I thought this was a hunting board for people to enjoy and post pics of ANYTHING they kill because it is what we do. If you don't like it, don't hang out in here or keep it to yourself. Like I said, this pic started with a couple of close friends and it got out of control on the internet. I am not ashamed in the least bit, and now you know the facts. Sorry for the rant, just tired of the haters on the keyboard.
> 
> ...


Preach on brother!! In the words of my good friend Bucksnort...._"This is the Hunting Board, and over here we kill sh%#!"_

Carry on!! :cheers:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

AMEN....Palerider..........fire up the grill...........


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Why would they name them kill-dees if we weren't supposed to get rid of em???

LOL... that looks like an awesome shoot fellas. Congrats!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great shot. I used to love hunts in Mexico but I've got to put Argentina on my Bucket List.


----------



## GUSATS.T. (Dec 2, 2004)

*like it*

i dont think those are conservation rounds


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I've got no problem with shooting doves til your gun melts. I completely agree with the sentiment that PETA sucks, and actually 'sucks fascistly' would be an even better label. I also think that the time and effort that went into piling up the hulls and birds for the photo was well spent. My only issue is that as soon as this sort of thing hits the web it becomes bulletin board material that will convert the ignorant and fill the coffers of the very guys that we need to disappear. We tend to hang out with like minded folks and I think that we are sometimes unaware of how many people just don't have a clue about what we do. I teach high school environmental science to kids heading to very selective universities and there are probably less than 5% of those students who have an informed opinion on hunting or fishing when they arrive in my class. That changes since wildlife resource management is part of the course. When given unbiased information most of those tree huggers in waiting completely convert to conservationists (the label that best applies to us) from well intentioned but ignorant and emotional preservationists. When photos like this are used by PETA and others to persuade the masses you can be sure that the Argentina location and realities of dove populations there are left out of the equation. 

Ladies and gentlemen, we are at war with an unscrupulous enemy that would like for us to go away as much or more than we would like them to fall off the planet. Every time time you post up things like this in a public forum or walk into a restaurant in bloody camo (saw that last weekend) you are providing the enemy with ammunition that truly makes their day. Do the hunt, make the 1000 bird club, stack them high and do whatever else blows your skirt up as long as it is still something that maintains the resource for our kids, but think about the consequences of some of your public actions before they become part of what puts an end to our lifestyle.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

if gays dont bow down to the public, neither should hunters. screw em.
nice pic


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Amen brother. Screw em


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

OK guys, but Napoleon and Custer come to mind with that attitude. Not that I'm homophobic or anything but are you comfortable putting hunters in bed with gays? Metaphorically of course.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

I know plenty of people who don't hunt or don't believe in it but all of them think PETA is just a bunch of wackos. PETA recently ask Ben & Jerry's to use human milk in there ice cream because the milking process was too cruel to cows. Are you seriously going to worry about what those people think ?


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

houfinchaser, obviously I'm not communicating well enough here, it's not those that are active in PETA that I'm concerned about they're gonners. It's all those folks out there who have little or no opinion that will make the difference when all this gets decided by vote or political decree. In my experience dealing with students, these folks have already been pushed in PETA's direction by Disney and other main stream propaganda but they are still willing to make up their own minds when given research backed information. I still get the crazed arm wavers who have made up their minds and can't be bothered with reality and those are the guys that make up PETA. It's the vast majority of folks who have zero outdoor experience and will believe whatever is fed them that will make the difference in the long run. I'm not going on a major educate the public campaign here I just want our cohorts to be a little more circumspect in cultivating our image. In certain circles a photo of something dead and Bubba with a beer in one hand and a gun in the other is just good ol boy fun, or it's understood that the adult beverages didn't come out til the hunt was over and the 12 ga is just a photo prop. The problem is that most folks see that kind of thing and it continues to build the stereotype that Disney started 50 years ago with Goofy shooting peoples hats off. For us, a bunch of guys with a pile of doves and a social commentary message is a humorous eye roll and a "No kidding" comment, but that's because we know the backstory. Jim and Joan Everyman don't get it and the image binds PETA's message to their opinion centers. They'll never join PETA, they're not anymore involved in that direction than they are in ours. The problem comes when some Proposition 12 to ban dove hunting hits the polls (again) Jim and Joan will remember the image and cluelessly, but fully propagandized, think that banning hunting is a fine idea. There are a little over 300 million folks in the US today and according to USFW statistics about 12.5 million participated in hunting to any degree last year. PETA is a little shy about divulging membership statistics probably because they are surprisingly small considering the ruckus they raise, but they are willing to say that their youth activist membership is up to 290,000. I think we can easily say that there are much fewer of them than us, but they sure know how to get attention. I just don't want us to give them help. The consequences of a photo like the one that started this thread just aren't worth the comedy, IMO. Earlier this year what I am assuming to be a copycat of this episode was posted using teal. I contacted the poster and received permission to use the photo in class to stimulate debate. When I have done this type of thing in the past the initial reaction is horrified indignation, "How could they!" but after an hour of discussion the attitude is much different. Of those 285 million or so non hunters out there in America, I get about 50 a year. I need some help.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

No need for a debate about whether the general public gives a **** about what we do here. This is a forum for us hunters to post at will without the burden of someone getting offended of possibly seeing dead animals. 

I think TXPalerider about summed it up with his quote from Bucksnort...."This is the Hunting Board, and over here we kill sh%#!"

LISTO!

BTW- I did melt my barrel.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

nice job, where did u hunt?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Instigator,

I understand where you are coming from. And I tend to agree, to an extent. I think there are little things we can do to avoid giving unnecessary ammunition to the PETA types. BUT, I also believe it is a very fine line. And, while I carefully consider my actions, I will not hide from, pander to, or have my behavior dictated by those ignorant idiots.

While I agree that the picture might have been inappropriate for some general public forum, I feel it was completely appropriate for this Hunting forum. There was nothing disrespectful to the birds or the sport in the picture, and in my opinion PETA is the only one that should have taken any offense to it. 

Just my brief 2 cents!!


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

You figure hunters consuming alcoholic beverages with a pile of dead birds portrays hunters and hunting in a respectful fashion? Please explain.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

oh please.
Last I checked alchol is legal. Looks like theyre hunt has ended , nothing wrong with sipping some suds after a days hunt. Like people have said this is a hunting board, were men, and men drink beer.
You think the pope drinking wine portrays catholics in a respectfull fashion, please explain


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

G K Chambers said:


> You figure hunters consuming alcoholic beverages with a pile of dead birds portrays hunters and hunting in a respectful fashion? Please explain.


Maybe you can explain to me what you find disrespectful. Would you have found it more appropriate/respectful for them to have spread the birds out rather than pile them? Is there something disrespectful (to the birds or the sport) about having an ice cold beer after a good hunt? I frequently drink a beer when I'm done hunting. Is there a problem with that? Am I somehow being disrespectful to the game I've been hunting?

I don't follow.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*WOW !!!!...LOL.....*

Does this make me a Bad Guy ?


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Of course it does..those Coors lighs are hot...the mountains aren't blue...anyone who watches TV knows about "code blue"...shame on you for letting those beers get hot.

Nice batch of doves BTW...and the kabobs look great


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

crocker I take exception to the number of empty hulls you have. so wasteful....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Does this make me a Bad Guy ?


Yes....you can't drink Yankee beer with good old South Texas doves. Dang it, Man!!

Some peoples kids.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

# of hulls only the blue one's are mine...The beer it's not mine I drink crown & coke....I didn't want to set my drink down I found those empty bottles for the pic.....lol....


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Maybe you can explain to me what you find disrespectful. Would you have found it more appropriate/respectful for them to have spread the birds out rather than pile them? Is there something disrespectful (to the birds or the sport) about having an ice cold beer after a good hunt? I frequently drink a beer when I'm done hunting. Is there a problem with that? Am I somehow being disrespectful to the game I've been hunting?
> 
> I don't follow.


I don't either. Been hunting 40 years and have never had a need to write a slogan next to a pile of dead animals and put it on the internet. Just studying what is apparently an emerging trend. Does misspelling words and having beer in the photo indicate superior hunting ability? More street cred? Does it take points off if the hunters appear sober and literate in these photos?

TXPalerider can you offer some examples of photos you've taken and posted on line with photos of dead stuff and slogans?

Just don't want to miss out or have poor form. :biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

G K Chambers said:


> I don't either. Been hunting 40 years and have never had a need to write a slogan next to a pile of dead animals and put it on the internet. Just studying what is apparently an emerging trend.


I think it's fine that you never felt the need. But, does that make it bad? Does it make it disrespectful?


G K Chambers said:


> Does misspelling words and having beer in the photo indicate superior hunting ability? More street cred? Does it take points off if the hunters appear sober and literate in these photos?


That's quite a leap. The guys in the pic don't appear drunk. What does having a beer in the photo have to do with anything? And would it have made any difference in your opinion if "sux" would have been spelled "sucks"? I doubt it.


G K Chambers said:


> TXPalerider can you offer some examples of photos you've taken and posted on line with photos of dead stuff and slogans?
> 
> Just don't want to miss out or have poor form. :biggrin:


No, sure can't. In 30 years I've never felt the need. However, I'm not criticizing them either.

I will say this, if I had just shot 1000 birds I may not have felt compelled to spell anything with my hulls, but you can be DANG sure there would be a picture of my smiling mug next to a big pile of birds .......and there's at least a 50% chance there would be a cold beer in my hand too.:cheers:

See, we don't all have to feel the same way about things. But, we don't always have to be critical of others either. If this had been some "*******" picture of all four of them with one foot on the pile of doves, shotguns on their hips and beer in the other hand, I probably would have agreed. But, even if I wouldn't have done it the same way, in this case I found nothing disrespectful about the photo.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

ccrocker1313 said:


> # of hulls only the blue one's are mine...The beer it's not mine I drink crown & coke....I didn't want to set my drink down I found those empty bottles for the pic.....lol....


Empty bottles with caps still on them...who would of thunk? BTW, I hope it was Crown Reserve and seven!


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

Not buying it guy. The most common criticism I hear of sport hunters is that as a group we are bloodthirsty backwards drunks. I cringe when I see us portrayed that way and it does disservice to the sport when we present ourselves that way (and only confirms what our detractors suspect). 

I have never seen a beer ad with hunters and dead animals and beer. If the beer guys know it is no way to promote beer how do you figure it is going to be an effective means to promote hunting?

If hunters are going to preserve the sport they are going to have to be mindful of the public image we present...it's just that simple.

Thanks for clearing up my confusion about open public forums....you've made it clear that freedom means freedom to agree with your buddies practices of doing things you haven't done and that is where the line is drawn. Good luck to you with that.

If hunters aren't willing to clean their own house first I don't see our sport surviving....and I've seen informed opinions that legal sport hunting won't last another 25 years. Enjoy it while it last.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Instigator said:


> I've got no problem with shooting doves til your gun melts. I completely agree with the sentiment that PETA sucks, and actually 'sucks fascistly' would be an even better label. I also think that the time and effort that went into piling up the hulls and birds for the photo was well spent. My only issue is that as soon as this sort of thing hits the web it becomes bulletin board material that will convert the ignorant and fill the coffers of the very guys that we need to disappear. We tend to hang out with like minded folks and I think that we are sometimes unaware of how many people just don't have a clue about what we do. I teach high school environmental science to kids heading to very selective universities and there are probably less than 5% of those students who have an informed opinion on hunting or fishing when they arrive in my class. That changes since wildlife resource management is part of the course. When given unbiased information most of those tree huggers in waiting completely convert to conservationists (the label that best applies to us) from well intentioned but ignorant and emotional preservationists. When photos like this are used by PETA and others to persuade the masses you can be sure that the Argentina location and realities of dove populations there are left out of the equation.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we are at war with an unscrupulous enemy that would like for us to go away as much or more than we would like them to fall off the planet. Every time time you post up things like this in a public forum or walk into a restaurant in bloody camo (saw that last weekend) you are providing the enemy with ammunition that truly makes their day. Do the hunt, make the 1000 bird club, stack them high and do whatever else blows your skirt up as long as it is still something that maintains the resource for our kids, but think about the consequences of some of your public actions before they become part of what puts an end to our lifestyle.


who cares....

people "on the fence" don't care about some random internet photo, PETA members care about photos like this. I think photos like this are hilarious. They make my day.

If I ever have the chance to shoot enough birds for a sizable pile, I will probably also tell PETA to SUCK IT. There are a lot of pigs I need to kill, but it's hard to bend a pig into the "S" shape... God knows I've tried.

If you want to post loving photos of the animals you shoot, that's fine, perhaps photoshopping a nice beach background with a setting sun next a dove that's full of #7 1/2's is more your speed. Dead birds in a pile don't bother me. Maybe they didn't have enough birds to spell "peta sux" and that's why they used hulls... I really don't know. As for misspelling "sucks", I too was highly upset with that... but I rationalized that maybe they were good enough shots, and they only had enough hulls for an 'X", instead of a 'CKS' at the end of "sux".... if that's not conservation, I don't know what is.

Thanks for saving the plastic fellas!

all in all, I give the photo two thumbs up.

don't make me call the WAAAAA-mbulance on you guys whining about a clever hunting photo.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

G K Chambers said:


> Not buying it guy. The most common criticism I hear of sport hunters is that as a group *we* are bloodthirsty backwards drunks.
> 
> G K I gotta tell you, ain't no *WE* about it. If this is the most common criticism you hear, there is a REALLY good chance either a) you need new friends, b) you need to find a new hobby, or C) just pass the thread by without giving your opinion(it does happen sometimes I'm told).
> For starters, when you start worrying about what the public thinks about you from a minority few, that is how they convert you. From my POV, anytime you start looking over your shoulder, they own you. Hook, line and sinker.
> BTW-We had plenty of birds, and beer cans for that matter, to write peta a sentence. I just thought that might be a little distasteful....LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*I give up...*



G K Chambers said:


> Not buying it guy. The most common criticism I hear of sport hunters is that as a group we are bloodthirsty backwards drunks. I cringe when I see us portrayed that way and it does disservice to the sport when we present ourselves that way (and only confirms what our detractors suspect).
> 
> I have never seen a beer ad with hunters and dead animals and beer. If the beer guys know it is no way to promote beer how do you figure it is going to be an effective means to promote hunting?
> 
> ...


This is making me really tired. You've got your mind made up. So I'll just say, "good luck to you too" and go enjoy my last 25 years of hunting.:cheers:

Adios!!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

PETA is so off the hook crazy that pics or no pics will ever make a difference to their way of thinking. You can't fix stupid, so quit being skeeered of them. 

Great photo BTW.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

I cannot wait for our trip down there next year. Maybe we will draw a big pecker with our dove pile and place it under PETA SUX.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Instigator said:


> I've got no problem with shooting doves til your gun melts. I completely agree with the sentiment that PETA sucks, and actually 'sucks fascistly' would be an even better label. I also think that the time and effort that went into piling up the hulls and birds for the photo was well spent. My only issue is that as soon as this sort of thing hits the web it becomes bulletin board material that will convert the ignorant and fill the coffers of the very guys that we need to disappear. We tend to hang out with like minded folks and I think that we are sometimes unaware of how many people just don't have a clue about what we do. I teach high school environmental science to kids heading to very selective universities and there are probably less than 5% of those students who have an informed opinion on hunting or fishing when they arrive in my class. That changes since wildlife resource management is part of the course. When given unbiased information most of those tree huggers in waiting completely convert to conservationists (the label that best applies to us) from well intentioned but ignorant and emotional preservationists. When photos like this are used by PETA and others to persuade the masses you can be sure that the Argentina location and realities of dove populations there are left out of the equation.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we are at war with an unscrupulous enemy that would like for us to go away as much or more than we would like them to fall off the planet. Every time time you post up things like this in a public forum or walk into a restaurant in bloody camo (saw that last weekend) you are providing the enemy with ammunition that truly makes their day. Do the hunt, make the 1000 bird club, stack them high and do whatever else blows your skirt up as long as it is still something that maintains the resource for our kids, but think about the consequences of some of your public actions before they become part of what puts an end to our lifestyle.


I agree. We're supposed to want to get the Middle Ground people to be on our side and see hunting as a good sports. This IMAGE does the apposite and makes all hunters look like a bunch of retards who just want to Kill animals and pile them and take ridiculous photos. That's the ONE thing taught in our Hunters Education Class.

Don't get me wrong. I like the IMAGE. I'd probably be in there as well if I were there. I just wouldn't go around advertising it.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I have never heard such babble, hunting gone in 25 years? You are pathetic. F#$% PITA I will not change one thing I do to satisfy a majority. You think you help, by being PC but you only make it worse. I can't believe some of you are worried about a beer can in a picture.....lift your skirt and try to locate your....



G K Chambers said:


> Not buying it guy. The most common criticism I hear of sport hunters is that as a group we are bloodthirsty backwards drunks. I cringe when I see us portrayed that way and it does disservice to the sport when we present ourselves that way (and only confirms what our detractors suspect).
> 
> I have never seen a beer ad with hunters and dead animals and beer. If the beer guys know it is no way to promote beer how do you figure it is going to be an effective means to promote hunting?
> 
> ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Alright folks, we are all entitled to our opinions and should responsible for our own actions. Please feel free to post your opinions in any thread you see fit, but when someone doesn't agree with you, take it for what it is....a differing opinion. Let's not get argumentative or ugly. Everyone should feel free to post their opinions without fear of being attacked personally.

In short, let's all play nice.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

That is funny, I've been on a few cougar hunts with Tim. We almost always limit-out.



bwguardian said:


> Hey, I know Tim personally...don't be so hard on him. He went to SFA and studied Cougars...not sure what his degree said, but he studied Cougars.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

fisheyesdm said:


> That is funny, I've been on a few cougar hunts with Tim. We almost always limit-out.


I heard your the coug bait


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Dude, chicks are drawn to Drew like marsh mosquitos to a cab light....there is no crime cougar hunting with live bait. 


marshmadness said:


> I heard your the coug bait


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Live decoys are always welcommed in our blind


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

G K Chambers said:


> I don't either. Been hunting 40 years and have never had a need to write a slogan next to a pile of dead animals and put it on the internet.


Wah wah wah.

#1. You've never had a pile of dead anything to write a slogan WITH. Get past that part, PM somebody who has and we can show you how to write "respectfully harvested by GK Chambers with no alcoholic beverages" or "no animals were harmed in the making of this picture" or something.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Speaking of live decoys, that cougar that was stalking you a few weeks ago decoyed all the way in when I mentioned your name. I would have gladly winged for you and will wing for you the next time we are hunting that area.



fisheyesdm said:


> Live decoys are always welcommed in our blind


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

CLASSIC!!!!!!!! This is the hunting section and we kill shti!



Levelwind said:


> Wah wah wah.
> 
> #1. You've never had a pile of dead anything to write a slogan WITH.quote]


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> CLASSIC!!!!!!!! This is the hunting section and we kill shti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

